# Tomato



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

I've just had a spoon full of tomatoes on burgen toast my sugars have shot up does anyone else have this ?


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 16, 2017)

If they were tinned tomatoes some have added.sugar best to  check the carb content on the tin
CAROL


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I've just had a spoon full of tomatoes on burgen toast my sugars have shot up does anyone else have this ?


Tomatoes shouldn't have that big an impact - what was your level before, and how soon after eating did you test (and what was the difference!)


----------



## pottersusan (Feb 16, 2017)

Tomatoes certainly have a significant impact on me.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Tomatoes shouldn't have that big an impact - what was your level before, and how soon after eating did you test (and what was the difference!)


I was 9.3 then 2 hours later shot up to 16.2 feel rubbish !!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I was 9.3 then 2 hours later shot up to 16.2 feel rubbish !!


Goodness, I'm not surprised!  It looks like tomatoes might not be a good choice for you then, but it would be worth repeating the meal so that you can confirm one way or another. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

Mm really not good think I mite just away from tinned tomatoes, I often eat normal ones and never have this trouble (-:


----------



## Amigo (Feb 16, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> Mm really not good think I mite just away from tinned tomatoes, I often eat normal ones and never have this trouble (-:



I was surprised looking at the carb content of different brands of tomatoes Lisa to find them ranging from 5g up to 22g a tin. I'll be taking a look in the future because I'd simply assumed all were pretty low carb.
The budget ones seemed to have the lowest levels!


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

Budget ones it is from now on !!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

Just checked the Tescos ones I have - both chopped and peeled have 4g carbs per 100g


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

That's really good !! (-:


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 16, 2017)

Morrison's savers are the same as tesco ones above.


----------



## happydog (Feb 16, 2017)

Always worth checking the tins as I have also noticed a lot of variation.  Sauces with tomatoes in them seem to often have a lot of sugar as well, a chef friend tells me it brings out their flavour, pushes up the BG too


----------



## Ditto (Feb 16, 2017)

Nobody should eat tinned tomatoes, the tomatoes react badly with the lining of the tin. I never eat them now yet used to love them on cheese on toast. Damn it.


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Nobody should eat tinned tomatoes, the tomatoes react badly with the lining of the tin. I never eat them now yet used to love them on cheese on toast. Damn it.


I think they coat the tin now with something to stop any reaction. The tin usually looks white on the inside,especially for anything acidic these days.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> I think they coat the tin now with something to stop any reaction. The tin usually looks white on the inside,especially for anything acidic these days.


Yes, I've noticed that too  I eat tons of them, as an ingredient in all sorts of things


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 16, 2017)

I've just checked the small tins we get from Waitrose and they are 3.6 per 100g so that seems fine . I don't eat masses of them but I do put them in Quorn mince if I have a pasta or something - they are very nice


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

I love them on toast with a poached egg ((-:


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 16, 2017)

I had a tin of tomatoes when I was in the army in 1964. Never ever had tin tomatoes since.

Edit. They didnt comd with a tin opener so had to be opened with my bayonet which took time.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 16, 2017)

Austin Mini said:


> I had a tin of tomatoes when I was in the army in 1964. Never ever had tin tomatoes since.
> 
> Edit. They didnt comd with a tin opener so had to be opened with my bayonet which took time.


There one of my favourite things )-:


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 16, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Nobody should eat tinned tomatoes, the tomatoes react badly with the lining of the tin. I never eat them now yet used to love them on cheese on toast. Damn it. [/QUOTE



Absolute nonsense. They wouldn't be allowed on sale if that were true. It's all very well advising folk with truth, but not utter rubbish. Eat your tinned tomatoes with confidence.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 16, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I love them on toast with a poached egg ((-:



That does sound good. My lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Absolute nonsense. They wouldn't be allowed on sale if that were true. It's all very well advising folk with truth, but not utter rubbish. Eat your tinned tomatoes with confidence.


I suspect that @Ditto may be remembering the fuss a while back about bisphenol-A in food packaging and tinned goods. It appears to be one of those periodic food 'scares' that generates a lot of publicity. However, the Food Standards Agency has investigated and they are deemed to be safe:

https://www.food.gov.uk/science/bpa

*Is BPA in food harmful?*
Minute amounts of BPA can transfer from packaging into food and drinks, but independent experts have advised that these levels of exposure are not considered to be harmful. Independent studies have shown that, even when consumed at high levels, BPA is rapidly absorbed, detoxified, and eliminated from humans.

The European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) has reduced the tolerable daily intake (TDI) to address the current uncertainties surrounding the potential health effects of BPA.The current exposure to BPA from food contact materials is considerably below the new TDI and therefore is not a health concern. The TDI is the estimated quantity of a chemical substance that can be ingested daily over a lifetime without posing an appreciable risk to health.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 17, 2017)

LOL I knew people would have summat to say.  I'm still not having them though. I saw the programme recently and it put me off. I did used to luv them on cheese on toast but I can't eat bread now neither. Cripes, all the things I can't eat, if I wasn't of such a sunny disposition I might get depressed. 

eta
Forgot to say...the main reason I don't eat them is they shoot my blood sugar up big time!


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 17, 2017)

Ditto said:


> LOL I knew people would have summat to say.  I'm still not having them though. I saw the programme recently and it put me off. I did used to luv them on cheese on toast but I can't eat bread now neither. Cripes, all the things I can't eat, if I wasn't of such a sunny disposition I might get depressed.


Haha ohh what a life !! ((-:


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 17, 2017)

No, it's not the things you can't eat, Ditto it's the things you won't, or don't eat, according to strictures imposed by the latest food guru. There's a difference.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 17, 2017)

There's tons of things I want to eat but I can't now due to being T2. They were bad for my figure anyway though.  Steak pud, chips, mushy peas and gravy comes to mind. Nothing to do with dieting. I'm happy being fat really, I'm used to it, it's my natural state.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 18, 2017)

I find tinned toms do affect my BG but it's not major.  Something like 1-1.5mmol.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 18, 2017)

I may give them another whirl sometime and see how I go. Maybe next time I go to Blackpool, there's always tinned toms on the go there.


----------



## Blue flash (Feb 18, 2017)

Ive been testing tinned Toms n cheese as one of my breakfast options and seem be fine with my sugars. Baked beans not so, not even low salt and sugar versions


----------



## grovesy (Feb 18, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Ive been testing tinned Toms n cheese as one of my breakfast options and seem be fine with my sugars. Baked beans not so, not even low salt and sugar versions


I am ok with both.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 19, 2017)

Blue flash said:


> Ive been testing tinned Toms n cheese as one of my breakfast options and seem be fine with my sugars. Baked beans not so, not even low salt and sugar versions


Beans shot me through the roof!  No more beans! I luv melted cheese with tinned tomato but on toast which I can't have. I'm fed-up today, all the things I now can't have. I've been lurking outside the chippy. The smell wafts into the bungalow bedroom window as we're adjacent.


----------

